# I-link receiver



## yako (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys!
Does anybody has experience working with I-link 9800 HD SE?? I'm trying to set up this box with no luck at all


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

yako said:


> Hi guys!
> Does anybody has experience working with I-link 9800 HD SE?? I'm trying to set up this box with no luck at all


Your in a DISH Network forum and I have no idea what you are asking about.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is an FTA receiver ... so moved to the FTA forum.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what sat and tpn and channel you do try to set it ?


----------

